
Wedding at Scale: How I Used Twilio, Python and Google to Automate My Wedding - makaimc
https://www.twilio.com/blog/2017/04/wedding-at-scale-how-i-used-twilio-python-and-google-to-automate-my-wedding.html
======
skierscott
Twilio is interesting -- for example, take a talk [1] on Twilio about how to
have your dog text you selfies. I need to find an application like this for
Twilio...

[1]: Given by Greg Baughes at PyOhio 2015,
[http://pyvideo.org/pyohio-2015/how-i-taught-my-dog-to-
text-m...](http://pyvideo.org/pyohio-2015/how-i-taught-my-dog-to-text-me-
selfies.html)

